# DUCKY!



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 30, 2005)

was playing with the camera today, and so I thought I'd share another of my loves with you all; DUCKY!


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2005)

He's a nice looking bird.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah, beautiful bird


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2005)

lol, cute  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Andrew (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice conure!

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 2, 2005)

ducky says thankyou for the compliments... here he is again but with some friends!


----------

